# Guess the reptile!



## BredliFreak (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Inspired by a recent thread by [MENTION=28684]baker[/MENTION], I thought I would make a fun game called guess the reptile. I'll give you five images and you have to name the reptiles! I'll even chuck in some exotics too! Feel free to challenge people with your own ones!

Round 1:

- - - Updated - - -

Good luck!

Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

Bump


----------



## Herpo (Jul 30, 2015)

Just guessing: 1. Veiled Chameleon 2. Thick tailed gecko 3. ??? 4. Hooded Scaly foot 5. ???

Dunno if I'm right though...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 30, 2015)

You got 1 and 2 right...
3 is easy, you'll find it in your backyard
4 is incorrect, it is a snake
5 is tricky, I wouldn't expect you to guess it. Clue: it is endangered and pretty much endemic to the ACT

Good luck!
Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

I guess since only one person guessed, I'll make another round. For the BHP guess the locality and for the morelia you have to guess what 2 morelia species make up its genes. I know its a cross but don't go calling it a mutt and whatnot

Good luck!

Bredli
Round 2:


----------



## simboni (Jul 31, 2015)

1. no idea - Northern territory? 
2. Emerald tree boa
3. Emerald tree monitor
4. boomslang or green mamba?
5. bredli x eastern carpet?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 1, 2015)

simboni said:


> 1. no idea - Northern territory?
> 2. Emerald tree boa
> 3. Emerald tree monitor
> 4. boomslang or green mamba?
> 5. bredli x eastern carpet?



1 was incorrect
2 and 3 were right
4 was close, it is a mamba though
5 I think is correct, if you meant variegata by eastern carpet then you are correct

Good job,
Bredli


----------



## BasiliskTV (Aug 1, 2015)

1- black headed Python
2- emerald tree boa
3- emerald tree monitor
4- black mamba
5- I know it's a bredli but no idea what it's genes are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 1, 2015)

BasiliskTV said:


> 1- black headed Python
> 2- emerald tree boa
> 3- emerald tree monitor
> 4- black mamba
> ...



1. correct but what locality
2. correct
3.correct
4.incorrect, it is not a black mamba. it is a mamba though
5. it is bredli but it is also part proserpine carpet. My little boy 

Almost!

Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

Answers for round 1:

1.Veiled Chameleon
2.Thick Tailed gecko
3. Jacky lizard
4.Dwyer's snake
5.Grassland earless dragon

Bredli


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 2, 2015)

The Black headed Python looks like the ones found around far north WA. ie Port Headland, Newman, Broome, Fitzroy Crossing.

Morelia spilota variegata are what are referred to as Top End or Darwin Carpet Pythons (Morelia). What are referred to as East Coast Carpet Pythons (Morelia) are Morelia spilota mcdowelli. Proserpine is near Airlie Beach on the North Qld Coast.

The mamba is Jamesons Mamba (Dendroaspis jamesoni) found from Central to West Africa.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2015)

GBWhite said:


> The Black headed Python looks like the ones found around far north WA. ie Port Headland, Newman, Broome, Fitzroy Crossing.
> 
> Morelia spilota variegata are what are referred to as Top End or Darwin Carpet Pythons (Morelia). What are referred to as East Coast Carpet Pythons (Morelia) are Morelia spilota mcdowelli. Proserpine is near Airlie Beach on the North Qld Coast.
> 
> The mamba is Jamesons Mamba (Dendroaspis jamesoni) found from Central to West Africa.



Jameson's mamba is correct!
Thanks for pointing out the proserpine thing, it gives me a better idea on what his genes are.
The BHP was the 'Bumblebee' locality, native to the pilbara meaning you were correct. Good job!

Bredli


----------

